# Forum > FPS > Team Fortress 2 >  TF2 INVENTORY SALE!! ( Paypal only!)

## BoozanZero

I'm selling everything in my inventory for realmoney ( PayPal only )

Steam account name: [SRS]Jakob 

I'm kinda new to OwnedCore, but I'm legit and i wanna sell everything in my inventory at the same time, 

Add me on skype or on steam

skype: Jakob.1363

steam: [SRS]Jakob

I got Alot of Hats, miscs, gen AWP etc, stranges

----------


## mondsafari

is this still actual?

----------

